# Overstocking? Ghost and Cherry Shrimp?



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

I was wondering if this seems too overstocked. I have a 10 gallon dived tank, 1 mystery snail on each side and 2 ghost shrimp on each side. Would adding a cherry shrimp on each side would be too much?

Just wanted to add this picture of one of my ghost shrimp because it seems like there's more than one type of these guys. They're really small:


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

you can have 10 shrimp per gallon of the smaller shrimp, snails are pretty dirty so no clue about them


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 What Stone said. RCS would be happier and feel safer in a group of at least five.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Thank you guys, I honestly had no idea that you could add that many per gallon. The RCS are $5.00 a piece over here, does that sound normal?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Where are you?

You can find them on Aquabid or eBay for as little as 90 cents.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

The RCS at my LFS are expensive too. I've been sticking with ghost shrimp. They're entertaining little buggers. I have 7 in my 10 gallon right now, but that's because the other 5 kicked the bucket ;-; Used to have 12. I'm going to get more next time I go to my LFS. They have ghost shrimp at my LFS for $1/6 shrimp.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh before you buy pet store ones, try making an ad on Kijiji or craigslist for RCS. They breed like rabbits and so often people who keep them will have extras to sell. That's how I got mine, I paid 20$ for 10 adults and he threw in some tiny babies as well. I think I ended up with 13 or something. Yea, try a sub-reddit in your area, kijiji, craigslist and whatever else classifieds might be in your area. 

A mystery snail has a pretty high bioload for what it is but in terms of shrimp you can get away with a bunch. I read somewhere that both ghost and cherry shrimp are pretty peaceful but ghosts might attack babies whereas cherries are 100% safe with babies.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

I'm in Pennsylvania, yeah it was my local fish store. I thought about online but aren't the shipping prices what would make it not worth it? I'll have to look around! I really appreciate all the help 

Yeah snails are messy, I've just always had them and didn't realize that until recently. Maybe I'll talk them out and put them in a small tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Personally, I would jump on the Fire Reds (same as RCS only really dark) in the second link. I have bought from the first link and had good service. But, if I didn't already have enough shrimp, I'd be all over that Fire Red BIN.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Red-Cher...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257d71d2fb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Fire-Red...281106532867?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item4173414a03


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Fire reds and Sakura's (what I have apparantly) are REALLY intense red! Fire reds are born red. 

I wonder how they ship shrimp?? I would be too afraid but I guess its been done safely!


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Personally, I would jump on the Fire Reds (same as RCS only really dark) in the second link. I have bought from the first link and had good service. But, if I didn't already have enough shrimp, I'd be all over that Fire Red BIN.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Red-Cher...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257d71d2fb
> ...



Thank you so much, just ordered the fire red! Can't wait


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> Fire reds and Sakura's (what I have apparantly) are REALLY intense red! Fire reds are born red.
> 
> I wonder how they ship shrimp?? I would be too afraid but I guess its been done safely!



I'm nervous too but the guy had good feedback and I read that if any appeared dead he will refund if you take a picture of the unopened bag. Hopefully it all works out! First time I've ordered something live online.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I know people can do it ^-^ Yours will probably be perfectly fine! I can't wait to see them! I fell in love with mine the day I got them in Feb and now I have 2 lots of babies!! 1 group is about 3 weeks now and the other is about a week.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Drooling.....

They ship shrimp in breather bags with a plant to cling to. You don't float breather bags like you do regular bags or you'd suffocate the shrimp.

I acclimate using the first method (drop and plop):

http://msjinkzd.com/news/acclimating-your-shipped-fish-or-invertebrates-to-their-new-tank/

Not everyone's cup of tea. There are a lot of methods if you Google but no matter which one you use, add a drop or two of Prime (or other conditioner) to the bag as soon as you open it. And make sure the tank light is off when you add the shrimp.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Cherry shrimp are only about $2.50 over here in Utah, that's weird.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Drooling.....
> 
> They ship shrimp in breather bags with a plant to cling to. You don't float breather bags like you do regular bags or you'd suffocate the shrimp.
> 
> ...


I use stress coat, is that okay? If not I'll have to go pick up some other conditioner tomorrow. If I'm reading this right, basically just take a pitcher and pour the water/shrimp into the net and put them right into the tank?

Also lucky that the next two days in which they ship it, its supposed to be about 80 degrees + so it should be pretty warm for them!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I put Prime in the bag and, holding the net over the cup, pour shrimp into net; then I plop them down into the tank. You could do that on one side of the tank and after a week or two, net half to put on the other side. That way you don't have to worry about separating when you first get them.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I drip acclimated them. I thought it was the safest way?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There are so many ways to acclimate I got really confused. 

I've had better results with plop and drop but like Rachel says in the article, it and drip acclimation both work. 

What didn't work was pouring shrimp in a bowl and adding a little bit of tank water at a time over the span of an hour like my first seller suggested. However, maybe if I'd added Prime and taken two or three hours I would have had more success.

I wonder if sitting in ammonia-filled water is the real culprit? I now immediately add Prime to any critter I receive.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

From what I've heard, ghost shrimp are NOT recommended to be with RCS. apparently they're quite aggressive to the RCS. Be careful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have problems with your Ghost shrimp and RCS together?

I ask because Ghost shrimp are usually fine with RCS (of course there's always an exception); a lot of people keep them together because they won't cross-breed. You just have to watch at feeding time so the RCS get food, too....but even among themselves, there are pig RCS. I have one female who grabs up a piece of an Ocean Nutrition Shrimp Wafer and runs away as fast as she can. 

In the other aquarium, Willie will follow the wafers to the bottom and lay on them for 30 seconds to a minute before he lets the shrimp eat!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Ghost shrimp are opportunistic, and will probably only be able to catch and eat sick (or dead) ones.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 When I had them they only got dead or dying RCS.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

My ghost shrimp spend most of their time hiding and coming out to steal food lol! I'm so excited to get these shrimp, went out and got Prime today as well as a new bigger bucket to make water changes and helping them into their new home easier. The guy shipped them out this morning, I'm pretty sure they will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Kind of upset, they didn't come today but he shipped them yesterday morning by USPS which means they would've come with the regular mail. I hope they'll be okay...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck!! Remember they might be either super dark red or pale red when they come depending on how excited they are. lol I haven't had mine shipped but rather, I picked them up from a guy who drove across town to meet me. So they were in a bag and were very pale. After an hour of drip acclimatizing them they got VERY dark (as dark as Sakura's go lol) 

I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> Good luck!! Remember they might be either super dark red or pale red when they come depending on how excited they are. lol I haven't had mine shipped but rather, I picked them up from a guy who drove across town to meet me. So they were in a bag and were very pale. After an hour of drip acclimatizing them they got VERY dark (as dark as Sakura's go lol)
> 
> I can't wait to see yours!


Thank you! I'm so excited but I'm really concerned because they said they shipped them yesterday morning and they definitely aren't coming today (It was through regular mail). How long do they survive in those Kordon breathing bags? It's nerve wrecking lol!


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

yea you can add the cherry shrimp, thats plenty of space for them


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not to worry; I've ordered from California and it took three days with nary a DOA. Just don't float the breather bags like you do regular bags. And like Laki said, they may be clear but they'll darken up.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Not to worry; I've ordered from California and it took three days with nary a DOA. Just don't float the breather bags like you do regular bags. And like Laki said, they may be clear but they'll darken up.


I just got the shrimp, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little disappointed. All of them are babies except two adults. They are tiny!










One of the adults:


















The snail seems to be the main attraction in my tank lol! I need some help though, I noticed right after I put the shrimp in, there's tiny (very tiny, almost hard to see and could be mistaken for something floating in the tank) tiny little white worm like things. They're just moving along the glass. There's only a few but I'm wondering if I should put some parasite guard in there?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, they're cute! They look like they'll be a very deep red. It's a sin that the ad didn't state the majority would be babies. However, now you can enjoy their full lifespan! And watch them grow. 

How many did you order? And were they all alive? From my experience, you won't need parasite guard stuff. I have planaria in my shrimp tank and even new born shrimp survive. Planaria are supposedly one of the worst parasites for baby shrimp. As long as both have enough food they should be fine. 

My newborns molt and grow every week. By 2 weeks they're coloring in, so yours shouldn't be too small for too long.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> Aw, they're cute! They look like they'll be a very deep red. It's a sin that the ad didn't state the majority would be babies. However, now you can enjoy their full lifespan! And watch them grow.
> 
> How many did you order? And were they all alive? From my experience, you won't need parasite guard stuff. I have planaria in my shrimp tank and even new born shrimp survive. Planaria are supposedly one of the worst parasites for baby shrimp. As long as both have enough food they should be fine.
> 
> My newborns molt and grow every week. By 2 weeks they're coloring in, so yours shouldn't be too small for too long.


It said 10+ and they were all alive thankfully! I just didn't expect tiny babies, I had to double take because I only saw a few lol. I can only see a few in the tank right now too, they're just that teeny!

So will the planaria kill off the babies if they mate? It's just a concern I have and want to make sure nothing will go wrong!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You know what, I cannot guarantee anything. But I haven't had many casualties, I have only found dead adults so if babies are dying I don't know. However, I see baby shrimp and planaria on the glass all the time and they ignore each other. My shrimp tank's maintenance is pretty simple though, I don't scrub the glass (only near the top if I have any evaporation and the plants stick to it and dry in) and I only remove water and poop with a turkey baster (very gently) so I'm thinking the planaria don't have a reason to kill the shrimp bc there's enough food for them all. 

I don't feed my shrimp very often but I read somewhere that you cn manually remove planaria by lowering a piece of red meat into the water and turning off the lights. Planaria will swarm it and you can remove that. I have not tried this bc I'm too afraid of what red meat can do to my water lol


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> You know what, I cannot guarantee anything. But I haven't had many casualties, I have only found dead adults so if babies are dying I don't know. However, I see baby shrimp and planaria on the glass all the time and they ignore each other. My shrimp tank's maintenance is pretty simple though, I don't scrub the glass (only near the top if I have any evaporation and the plants stick to it and dry in) and I only remove water and poop with a turkey baster (very gently) so I'm thinking the planaria don't have a reason to kill the shrimp bc there's enough food for them all.
> 
> I don't feed my shrimp very often but I read somewhere that you cn manually remove planaria by lowering a piece of red meat into the water and turning off the lights. Planaria will swarm it and you can remove that. I have not tried this bc I'm too afraid of what red meat can do to my water lol


Red meat? That is different lol! I'll have to read up on planaria, never heard of it before! 

Also I swear the shrimp find my snail like some sorta attraction ride at a carnival. It's entertaining to watch my snail make her rounds around the tank and the shrimp climbing on top of her. :










These guys are really red and already eating!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Two crimson ladies  It's cute how they're riding the snail!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Most sellers sendd baby-ish shrimp because they seem to adjust to new conditions more readily.

Before you use any medicine in a tank containing shrimp, make sure it's invert-safe.

Glad you got your shrimp; they certainly are red, red, red! Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Ah okay, they are roaming around some were hanging out on the filter eating. They seem really healthy! I just looked at parasite guard and it isn't safe for them. Looking up what planaria is it seems like mixed reviews on whether its harmful or not. Some are saying its usually confused with another type of worm too?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can use a turkey baster to suck them up. Planaria are often caused by overfeeding. Remove any food not eaten within an hour. A turkey baster can be the best friend of a small tank.

BTW, if you have live plants, the shrimp will get plenty of food. Oh, those on the snail shell are probably cleaning it of algae.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can use a turkey baster to suck them up. Planaria are often caused by overfeeding. Remove any food not eaten within an hour. A turkey baster can be the best friend of a small tank.
> 
> BTW, if you have live plants, the shrimp will get plenty of food. Oh, those on the snail shell are probably cleaning it of algae.


They're so tiny I'd have no idea where to begin lol! Thank you, I'll have to go get one. I do have two live plants in there and plan on getting more. Does this mean that I shouldn't throw in some algae discs for them too? My snail eats a whole algae disc so I usually throw that in and break one up and give the shrimp a half of it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Plnaria are usually confused with nematodes, I certainly made that mistake! But I also had both so...

I don't know where all this info is coming from, I might have over fed my shrimp when I got them but I have since removed their gravel and stopped feeding them almost altogether (they eat off the glass and live plants) and I also suction out the planaria when I see them. They still multiply. So I am one of the minority whose planaria thrive without the tank being overfed lol


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> Plnaria are usually confused with nematodes, I certainly made that mistake! But I also had both so...
> 
> I don't know where all this info is coming from, I might have over fed my shrimp when I got them but I have since removed their gravel and stopped feeding them almost altogether (they eat off the glass and live plants) and I also suction out the planaria when I see them. They still multiply. So I am one of the minority whose planaria thrive without the tank being overfed lol


I actually saw a bigger one aside from the tiny ones that I see and I think they're detritus worms, all the pictures I looked up of planaria the things seem to have arrowheads. The big one that I saw was really long and thin. Trying to find out more, it seems like you can't really use any chemicals as they're either dangerous for the shrimp or the snail. I just did a water change and vacuum of the gravel yesterday.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's a pictoral and informative difference page http://www.fish-as-pets.com/2007/11/planaria-detritus-internet-answers.html

Yea, unfortunately most anti parasite things will kill inverts. Just have to deal with them more holistically. Food baiting: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/14641-How-to-get-rid-of-planaria-(flat-worms) (**If this is against rules for me to post this here, please remove or report!**)


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

since you only have 10~ shrimp, only feed them about twice a week
and remove all food after 3 hours. Or else you'll have a BUNCH of pest, because there is no fish to eat them. 

If you plan on breeding the shrimps, make sure u have a prefilter sponge if you are using a HOB filter, or else the baby shrimplets will get sucked in.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

I really truly appreciate all the help, its been amazing! The little shrimp are doing well, you can see them eating off the plants, decor and the algae disc I threw in there. I will only feed twice a week now! 

I'm also going to look into that prefilter sponge!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Next thing you know you'll be getting Thai Mini Crabs and Dwarf Crayfish....and a bigger tank.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Next thing you know you'll be getting Thai Mini Crabs and Dwarf Crayfish....and a bigger tank.


Oh geez lol! You're probably right too.. do they all get along? 

I just have to show you guys one last picture, this is what I saw when I opened everything (I seriously thought he sent nothing LOL):


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Aren't you glad we warned you they might be really, really pale? ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Splash said:


> Oh geez lol! You're probably right too.. do they all get along?


I'll let you know. The Thai Mini Crabs and Dwarf Crayfish arrive Friday. :roll:


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Aren't you glad we warned you they might be really, really pale? ;-)


That I am, they were too tiny to see half of them too! I had to wait until I got them all in the tank to really see them. They are some really dark red shrimp! It's funny because the ghost shrimp are flying around the tank and these guys are just chilling, eating off the plants and decor lol.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Awe yay! Glad the shrimp made it. I've heard babies are shipped because they generally ship better. idk for sure of course but either way! Glad you knew they'd be clear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, I would have been so disappointed with that bag lol!! Be like, "where's all my shriimp?!?" 

Even twice a week feeding seems excessive to me. But I guess we are all different


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

I was seriously disappointed at first because I really thought he didn't send me 10 shrimp. However now I love seeing the little babies in the tank, they are doing so well and you can tell how red they'll be as they get bigger! 

I've never owned any kind of shrimp before so I had no idea that you're not supposed to be feed them that much. I guess that explains why I have whatever is in my tank. I'm glad I at least vacuumed the gravel often but now I know now to add that much food often.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's how I learned too. Shrimp poop is so small it gets all the way down into the gravel and since my shrimp tank doesn't have planted plants I had no needfor the gravel when I saw what was living in it lol


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> That's how I learned too. Shrimp poop is so small it gets all the way down into the gravel and since my shrimp tank doesn't have planted plants I had no needfor the gravel when I saw what was living in it lol


Okay I'm giving up, there is so many things living in the tank right now. I see seed shrimp (those things fly around at the top like drunk bees, they're all so tiny), copepods and those worms. I think they came in on the plants or shrimp because they weren't there a week before the shrimp or plants that I got came. I'm going to be buying a whole new tank (most likely a 37 gallon) as a kit. I'm excited because I've never had that big of a tank before, but I'm concerned about the process of moving all the itty bitty shrimp in. I'll figure out a way when the time comes. The shrimp are all happy and healthy but I can't stand seeing all the crap living in the tank lol. Honestly I stopped overfeeding and I think that's what made them all come out.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You're living with me on the bugs, man. I've come to accept them as part of a healthy ecosystem. All you can do is provide a good sponge filter (which is where I think have of my bugs are living when I attack the tank with my turkey baster) and periodical food. Honestly, with live plants (java moss, marimo moss) that are such slow growing you won't need to feed your shrimp pellets. The planaria are still there but I have mostly rid the seed shrimp (I spotted one yesterday) and there's no nematodes and the cyclops I like. 

You'll have to be careful because when you transport shrimp (vie net) they will jump. It's too scary for me. Then you might take up some of the bugs you're trying to get rid of, plus the shrimp are probably also carriers. I've given up on the thought of trying to eliminate the other bugs in my shrimp tank. But a 37L is large enough for the small fish that eat tank bugs. I forget ehat they're called: something sort of rare like.


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> You're living with me on the bugs, man. I've come to accept them as part of a healthy ecosystem. All you can do is provide a good sponge filter (which is where I think have of my bugs are living when I attack the tank with my turkey baster) and periodical food. Honestly, with live plants (java moss, marimo moss) that are such slow growing you won't need to feed your shrimp pellets. The planaria are still there but I have mostly rid the seed shrimp (I spotted one yesterday) and there's no nematodes and the cyclops I like.
> 
> You'll have to be careful because when you transport shrimp (vie net) they will jump. It's too scary for me. Then you might take up some of the bugs you're trying to get rid of, plus the shrimp are probably also carriers. I've given up on the thought of trying to eliminate the other bugs in my shrimp tank. But a 37L is large enough for the small fish that eat tank bugs. I forget ehat they're called: something sort of rare like.


My filter is terrible, it's what came with the 10 gallon kit so I can't really complain too much. I have a 30-40 gallon filter downstairs that I could use but I have no idea if it would fit on the tank or be way too strong for it. I was looking for a sponge filter yesterday and couldn't find one. I probably didn't look hard enough but I wasn't too concerned because my filter isn't that strong. I don't have either in the tank but are you talking about the moss balls? I can get one of those for them. I don't think the worms are planeria, but those other type (the ones that resemble earthworms) I forgot the name.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, sorry! Marimo = moss balls! lol Mine love playing on my moss balls and the babies like to play on the java moss. 

Whatever output is usually fie because they'll avoid the stream but the input valve needs to be "baffled" so they cannot get stuck on it when they feed. Because of the bacteria on filters, shrimp like to feed on them- which is why sponge filters are always recommended for shrimp. 

If you can put together a sponge filter (usually this can be done for 5$) they'll be a lot happier eating the things they're meant to eat. Since you have a 10g you can use a regular 10g filter but a sponge filter attachment should be made available for the shrimp. This can even be as simple as using the 30-40g filter and attaching a clean sponge or double layer of panty hose to the input valve with an elastic band.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

The terms ghost and glass shrimp are a catch-all name for many species of clear shrimp, so them looking a bit different from each other is pretty normal. The only concern is if you get one with long arms and blue claws, as that is actually juvenile predatory prawn, and will get pretty darn big and hunt other shrimp and fish. I've gotten them twice from major chain stores, and they can get mixed in pretty often. The good news is that you can house them separately and grow them to eatin' size! 

Ghost shrimp are not biofilm or algae eaters. What this means is that they pretty much just eat uneaten fish food and dead animals in the tank. They may also eat microbes and occasionally catch and eat smaller invertebrates in the tank like baby snails and copepods.

They don't have a very high bioload, and can be kept in the numbers suggested above (10 per gallon) for tanks 30 gallons and under. Generally for a standard 10 gallon tank I suggest 5 per gallon or less, unless heavily planted to provide foraging space.Tanks 35-75 gallons can house 15 shrimp per gallon, and tanks larger than 75 can generally house 20 ghost shrimp per gallon, provided proper filtration is provided. 

RCS are biofilm eaters, and I believe they will also feast on diatoms and some types of aquatic fungus. They have very low bioloads, and can be kept in high numbers, though it's not suggested to pack them in tightly.

A good max point is 15 shrimp per gallon for tanks 15-30 gallons. I normally suggest less than 5 shrimp per gallon for tanks that are standard 10g size, as there's not much floorspace, and these guys breed very quickly. Because RCS are mainly biofilm eaters, they need a lot of foraging space, so if you only plan to be low or moderately planted (low planted is 20-30 plants of moderate size), reduce the number accordingly. 

I don't know what your whole tank looks like, but judging from your photo I'm going to go with the assumption that it's very lightly planted. In this case you'll want to go with ghost shrimp, and not cherries, since you may not have enough biofilm for the cherries and will end up needing to feed them additionally. you'd be fine adding two more per side, but you can probably go as high as 10-15 per half. I'd just get a handful more (2-5) as they will actually breed and fill in pretty quick. 

I had 20 gallon guppy breeding tank that started out with 10 ghost shrimp and ended with about ~400 or so by the end of the summer, even with me constantly taking them out to feed off to my other pets!


----------

